
Show HN: Articulo for Slack. Your reading lists, improved. - eric_cartman
https://articulo.xyz
======
eric_cartman
Hi I'm Drazen, developer of the Slack app "articulo".

I made articulo to address the problem I've had for quite some time. If your
team shares a ton of useful links in Slack it gets hard to track and remember
all the stuff that's been shared. Even with sharing in the first place, people
are often reluctant to share useful content, not wanting to litter the channel
with unimportant stuff.

articulo addresses the first problem by providing a personal Reading list,
that you can use a bookmarking and read later list, all without leaving Slack.

articulo aims to nudge people to share more by providing a different method of
sharing useful content with your teammates. Add links to Recommended lists
(one per channel) and anyone can view all the links ever shared, upvote and
contribute their own recommendations. All without sending messages to the
channel.

articulo is currently in beta, and is 100% free.

Would love to hear any feedback you might have.

